# Thansgiving Tuna



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Keith and I thinking of running to the rigs Thur/Fri. Looks like a weather window may open up for some rig hopping.....


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Should the bite at Marlin & Ram Powell be off/slow & you have the reach, continue SSE approx 30 miles to the drillship Deepwater Proteus. Several of us on here have had some good tuna fishing there on Veteran's Day. There are several posts on here with details and photos. Just do a search for the drillship name. Tight Lines.


----------

